# Wilbanks Apiaries-1 USPS-0



## Moonshae (Jun 7, 2007)

The carrier probably heard the bees buzzing inside and didn't want to have anything to do with it, let alone read the labels.


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

I might give the postman (er, postwoman?) the benefit of the doubt and think that he was trying to go the extra mile to protect the queen and that he may have simply overlooked the obvious red lettering. Ask him. It's a good way to make a friend and ensure good service next time.


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I recently had some queens shipped to my local post office. On the day of their arrival the clerk phoned me early and requested that I come right away to pick up the package. I did and when I arrived the young lady on duty sat the small queen package (which was inside a P.O. bin) on the counter and said that I should reach in and get it myself. She informed me that getting stung by an ordinary bee was bad enough, but getting stung by the queen could be fatal. Maybe we should all take a little time to explain some bee facts to these people.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Been there 

I like to ask them if they want to see them or pet them


----------



## gingerbee (Jul 22, 2006)

Never had a problem. Delivery courteous, folks friendly.


----------



## livz2hunt (Mar 29, 2009)

pgg said:


> Called Wilbanks last Thursday to order a queen for a split. Talked to Mandy, very friendly and courteous. She told me they had queens available and she could send one out by Express Mail the next day. When I checked the mailbox today (Wednesday) still no queen. A little while latter I was walking around the back of the house, we never use the back door, and I saw an Express Mail envelope leaning against the screen door. Sure enough it was my queen. She had been delivered on MONDAY!!. On the outside of the envelope, written in RED letters, right next to my cell phone number, was "Please hold and call customer for pickup!
> Queen was still in good shape. No thanks to USPS!


O.K. You ordered your queen on Thursday to be shipped out the next day which would be Friday. You say you checked your mail on the following (Wednesday). If it were me I think I would have called the Post Office no later than Monday a.m. to check on my Queen. Sometimes we as customers have to take some responsibilty too.
I have been extremely satisfied with my Post Office and would give them an A+ for their service. Not only do they give me great service, but usually they go above and beyond what's required of them. Try and get UPS or Fedx to bring your packages on a Saturday or Sunday. I have actually had Express mail delivery on Sunday's before.


----------

